# Despicable me 2



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

For those who don't have kids, borrow some and go see it. 

Thought it was a very good film.


----------



## Ryanjdover (Apr 1, 2013)

Love these sorts of films now I have a couple of kids.

Wreck it Ralph is fantastic too


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

The first one was amazing so can't wait to see this one.
And no I don't have kids, I won't borrow any either.


----------



## Denzle (May 4, 2011)

Taking my Grandson to see Desp Me 2 tomorrow.


----------



## John-R- (Feb 4, 2007)

Aargh didn't realise its out already!!
First one was ace, really looking forward to the new one :thumb:
Cloudy with Meatballs2 is out this year and Monsters Uni too 
It's great having an 8 1/2 year old 

John


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Is Cuey still lead actor? He was great in the last can't loved the first one, top film


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Derekh929 said:


> Is Cuey still lead actor? He was great in the last can't loved the first one, top film


Yes, our old Cueball is still lead actor!

Loved the first one too! can't wait to see DM2!


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Will be getting this on DVD or blu ray as my boy loves it


----------



## Hardsworth (Apr 12, 2012)

I can't wait to see it, think I am more excited than my 4yr old son 

Just sat and watched Up with him and again I think I enjoyed it more


----------



## lofty (Jun 19, 2007)

Just took my Son and his mate to see it, love those Minions they are so funny.3D is good especially at the finale, stay and watch the credits.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

lofty said:


> Just took my Son and his mate to see it, love those Minions they are so funny.3D is good especially at the finale, stay and watch the credits.


The 3D is far more effective at the end sequence.

I've always felt that the 3D in normal cinemas is usually very lacking, but that did stand out a lot more.

I wish we had more imax screens.


----------



## griffin1907 (Mar 4, 2006)

My kids LOVE the first one. Little girl (2.5 years). Calls it spickle meena.

For a change McDonalds Happy Meals toys actually worth keeping too


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

griffin1907 said:


> My kids LOVE the first one. Little girl (2.5 years). Calls it spickle meena.
> 
> *For a change McDonalds Happy Meals toys actually worth keeping too *


I met a friend at mcdonalds for a coffee recently.. was sadly tempted to buy a happy meal just to get the toy haha.. I'm so immature!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> I met a friend at mcdonalds for a coffee recently.. was sadly tempted to buy a happy meal just to get the toy haha.. I'm so immature!


:lol: so that why you want this meet at another mcdonalds as your collecting the set, thought it was only me that did things like that, like getting excited seeing a new M3 hotwheels in tesco, son said dad stop it , and he hides:lol:


----------



## ncd (Dec 12, 2005)

You don't have to buy the happy meal to get the toys/gifts, McDonald's allow you to buy just the toy if need be. Well unless you want the happy meal of course


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

ncd said:


> You don't have to buy the happy meal to get the toys/gifts, McDonald's allow you to buy just the toy if need be. Well unless you want the happy meal of course


Really , how much ?

Ps took my little one to see it yesterday and it was good, we didnt like it as much as the 1st one though.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Didn't know that! 

No... I don't want the happy meal haha! but I'd like the toys for my niece.


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

The maccie d toys are great . The film i thought was great easily as good if not better than the first ! Definitely a must see film


----------



## RichyMa (Feb 8, 2013)

Loved the first one... Can't wait to see this!


----------



## InvaderZim (Aug 24, 2010)

I liked it. Although the 3D effects are nice it is also nice when they don't put in long sequences of stuff that is only for the benefit of 3D. It can really make movies drag and I didn't notice any of that in this one. I'm surprised at some of the big name people that put out 3D movies where they have to keep giving you things like the dog's eye view of it running around the room or other things that add nothing to the movie.

That being said, I don't think anything will top the 3D part in the first one where he's on the platform and the moon is shining light around him. It looked like the light was coming off the screen around him in 3D.


----------



## Davie (Jul 21, 2013)

I (and the kids) loved it, I actually think its better than the first!


----------



## SBM (Jul 4, 2013)

Dannbodge said:


> The first one was amazing so can't wait to see this one.
> And no I don't have kids, I won't borrow any either.


Hahaha! Like it! ... and snap!:thumb:


----------

